

Launching Your First App (from someone who has) - ryno2019
http://sixrevisions.com/tips/launching-your-first-app/

======
melling
Getting the word out seems to be the hardest part. Articles typically scroll
through HN so fast that it doesn't really help, plus it's probably not the
audience for many apps. Reddit has small communities but they won't make you.

My apps, for example, are in a crowded market where I've calculated that
there's at least $140m in VC money.

[https://h4labs.wordpress.com/2015/07/15/top-5-start-ups-
crea...](https://h4labs.wordpress.com/2015/07/15/top-5-start-ups-creating-ios-
language-learning-apps/)

And some of that money buys television ads:

[http://www.ispot.tv/ad/7Nku/babbel-learn-on-the-
go](http://www.ispot.tv/ad/7Nku/babbel-learn-on-the-go)

The app market grew up fast.

~~~
ryno2019
Definitely. I think longevity is the best asset: releasing multiple Apps over
a period of time that do moderately well. Now you have a platform _and_
personal experience about what works and what doesn't.

------
nadavw
Going thru these growing pains ourselves... Well written, couldn't agree
more... One of the biggest problems with apps (when we considered the Lean
Startup application) is that you can't

~~~
nadavw
A/B as quickly as you can on Web (Android much better). Def requires much more
initial research before mvp

